# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Kush eshte Dj me i mire per mendimin tuaj ?

## BvizioN

Pershendetje

Le te jete kjo teme,jo vetem per DJ'te e botes por edhe ata Shqipetare.Jam munduar te permbledh ne renditjen e meposhtme 10 nga DJ'te me te mire Boteror.Nuk hapa poll per arsye se mu duk e panevojshme,sidoqofte diskutoni lireshem mendimin tuaj rreth DJ've.

Renditja ime personale......

*Tiesto
Paul Van Dyke
Armin Van Buuren
ATB
Sasha
Mauro Picotto
Deep Dish
Ferry Corsten
Paul Oakenfold
John Digweed*

Nga DJ Tiesto kam pothuajse gjith remixed e tija.Nga krijimtaria e tij me pelcen *Trafic,Flight 643,Adagio 4 Strings,Lethal Industry,Sparkles*....e sidomos krijimi i fundit qe ka bere me me Maxi Jazz (nga Faithles) i titulluar *Dance4Life*,i cili do dale per shitje nga ky muaj ose muaj tjeter.Kam patur rastin dy here te ndjek performimin e tij ne *Gatecrasher* i cili eshte Klub nate ne Leeds dhe mendohet te jete nga Klubet e nates me te preferuara ne Angli.Teper spektakulare.Tiesto ka lindur me 17 january 1969 ne Hollande dhe ka filluar krijimtarine muzikore ne nje moshe teper te re.Shkelqimi i tij ne kete arene te muzikes _trance_ ka filluar pas vitit 90.Mendohet te jete DJ me i mire ne Bote.

Ne _youtube_ mund te gjeni plot video muzikore nga Tiesto.

*Paul Van Dyke* radhitet po ashtu nga Dj'te me te mire.Nje nga krijimtarite e tij qe do jete gjithmone e preferuar nga une *'For an Angel'*

----------


## ildushja

Scooter...

----------


## ermal80

ILDA DJ ........dj shqiptar nr1

----------


## ildushja

> ILDA DJ ........dj shqiptar nr1


Kush o kjo mo?

----------


## Clauss

Sander Kleineberg, Hernan Cattaneo, Deep Dish. dhe Danny Tenaglia e Carl Cox sqene bad mesa mbaj mend.

----------


## ildushja

Dj. Rolf uff!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermal80

> ILDA DJ ........dj shqiptar nr1




http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=118196350

----------


## ermal80

> Kush o kjo mo?


shiko atel linkun tek post 7

----------


## ermal80

> Kush o kjo mo?



kjo eshte njera nga tirana ....bionde ....rreth 23 vjec dhe si profesion me duket se ben dj ...

----------


## Clauss

e si mund te gjykojme muziken e saj me kaq pak foto??  hahahah

----------


## no name

*The Best Dj Onur
Per mua Numri 1 i botes oshte Dj Onur*

----------


## ildushja

> shiko atel linkun tek post 7


Ne pune e kam blocked myspace por do e shikoj kur te shkoj ne shtepi.
Flm.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ermal80

> e si mund te gjykojme muziken e saj me kaq pak foto??  hahahah



epo nuk eshte faji im qe ka vene aq pak foto ajo  :buzeqeshje: 

ky linku tjeter eshte me pak foto por aty eshte 1 baze e krijuar nga 2 dj shqiptare 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=135935610

----------


## KUSi

*kush mund te jete DJ me i mire pervec TIESTOS , eshte njesh ky dhe nuk mund tja kaloj asnje*

----------


## YaSmiN

Dj Tiesto e kam pare ne nje koncert per Olimpic Games 2004 ne Greqi eshte fantastik.Keto kohet e fundit ne Clubs te Europes degjohet shume dj Bob Singilar.

----------


## ShocK

*Tiesto
*Gigi D'agostino
*Dj Aldo
Keto te tre me pelqejne me shume,por Tiesto eshte i madh.

----------


## BvizioN

DJ Tiesto ish i pari DJ ne bote te shese nje gig muzikor ne stadium me mbi 25.000 njerez.Ai shenoi hit N1 me singel *Trafic*,i cili ishe i pari kompozim instrumental qe arriti piken me te larte ne vendlindjen e tij,Hollande.
Remixi *Delerium*  me Silence nga Sarah McLachlan ishe i pari House track te transmetohej ne radion diteore te Amerikes veriore.Pastaj muzika e ketij remixi u be Dancfloor hymn ne shkalle internacionale,gjithashtu qendroi 8 jave ne Top Chart'in e UK.DJ Tiesto ka performuar live pepara biliona njerezve gjate parades se Atleteve ne ceremonine zyrtare te hapjes se lojrave Olimpike ne Athine.



Gige te profilit te larte e kane larguar disi Tieston nga performimet ne Klube nate dhe kane ndikuar qe Tiesto te shnderrohet ne nje artis te shkalles se larte boterore.Krahas shfaqjeve teper te medha,albumi i tij *'Parade of the athletes'* ka dale ne tregun e gjere boteror ne Tetor 2004 dhe permban muziken e tij nga cermonia e hapjes se lojrave Olimpike.

Duke exploruar arena te reja,Tiesto momentalish po eksperimenton me zera te reja ne Stdudio dhe duke kompozuar dhe regjistruar vete vokalisht.E aredhmja e DJ Tiesto's premton suksese te meteperta,qofte si artist solo apo si DJ siq e njohim.

Meposhte eshte Video e Dance4Life,nje nga me te preferuarat per mua momentalisht,nga Tiesto.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCxRJZAkiA0

----------


## BvizioN

Paul Van Dyk ka lindur ne 16 Dhjetor 1971 ne Gjermanine Lindore dhe eshte rritur ne Berlinin Lindor nen regjimin Komunist.Perpara bashkimit te Gjermanise P V Dyke ka patur rastin e influencimit sadopak nga muzika perendimore nga valet e transmetimeve ne radio,madje dhe disa kanale televizive (tamam si ne Shqiperi gjate kohes se komunizmit)

Me renien e murit te Berlinit ne 1989 dhe kultura e Klubeve argetuese te nates u perhap anembane Berlinit."Kryesisht ata luanin Detroit-Tekno.Me pelqente energja shpirterore qe krijonte kjo muzike,sidocofte dicka mungonte! Une kerkoja per dicka tjeter" thote Paul Van Dyke.

Duke perdorur dy turntable te vjetra,u krijua remixi i pare nga ideja e tij muzikore.Dhe pak me vone,ne Mars 1991, stili i tij unik i muzikes dance eshte luajtur per here te pare ne publik ne klubin "Tresor" te Berlinit.Gjate te njejtes periudhe Paul filloj te krijoje kompozimet e tija te para origjinale.Produktimi i tij i pare "Perfect Day" i bashkangjitur me Cosmic Baby nen titullin "Visions of Shiva" doli ne shitje ne vitin 1992."Isha i kenacur si femije,duke mbajtur ne duar rekordin tim me te pare" thote Paul.("Perfect Day" ish publikuar nga underground label 'MFS' i Berlinit)



Ne vitin 1993 Paul krijoj hitin e pare  "Love Stimulation". Dhe vitin pasardhes albumi i tij i pare "*45 RPM*" ish regjistruar nderkohe qe vete Paul rrotullonte muzike ne Turntable ne klubin e famshem  'E - Werk'.Gjate viteve pasardhese Paul arriti te krijoje me teper fame dhe respekt duke krijuar remikse nga artiste te njohur si Inspiral Carpets, Sven Vath etj.Kushdo vazhdoi deri ne krijimin e albumit te tij te dyte  "Seven Ways" i cile e beri te njihej ne bote si nje nder artistet e vertete te muzikes elektronike.

'Duke filluar karieren time si DJ arrita ne kuptoj se egzistonte nje komunikim teper i thelle mesd DJ dhe adhruesve te muzikes' thote Paul.'Mesova se si te vezhgoja dridhjet e ndryshme qe krijonte muzika,si te levizja turmen dhe si te krijoja atmosferen'

Ne vitin 1999 Paul eshte terhequr nga labeleli i tij fillestar  'MFS' dhe ka nisur sebashku me grupin e tij nje label te ri te quajtur "Vandit".Ky label prezanton ne pergjithesi krijimet e Paulit dhe po ashtu edhe te DJ've te tjere te muzikes Dance.Gjate diteve te sotme programi i Paul Van Dyke eshte teper i renduar nga performimet e tija klubet e medhaja te Londres,Tel Avivit,New Yourkut,Singapore etj.Mes te gjithash,Berlini eshte perhere pika e tij me e afert,jo vetem per intervistime,performime ne klube,gige....por edhe per tu kujdesur per labelin e tij,studion e regjistrimeve,dhe programeve te radios (pa permendur edhe familjen dhe te afermit e tij po ashtu)


*
FOR AN ANGEL*

----------


## BvizioN

1) *Tiesto*................TRAFIC
2) *Paul Van Dyk*.......4an Angel
3)*Armin Van Buuren*..Shivers

[youtube]GXUoZn4OV3k[/youtube]

[youtube]AwZC1B-cUmw[/youtube]

[youtube]jS1anx2Yx3k[/youtube]

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ckemi mire*

----------

